# Maine



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Qualifying to water marks:

1,4,8,10,12,15,21

7 dogs


----------



## Pleasantpine (Jan 22, 2005)

Any Results from Derby ...????


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

The derby is tomorrow


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks Paula. Wish we were there. Go Joe & Tess!!

Any news on the Open?

M


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Joe and Tess looked really good. Had a fantastic 4th series. I didn't stay to see all the dogs run.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the Q updates. Keep them coming.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Thanks Paula. Wish we were there. Go Joe & Tess!!
> 
> Any news on the Open?
> 
> M


26 called back. Double land blind was scrapped. Tomorrow is said to be a combined land blind and water blind.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

#4 Joe & Tess won
#10 Patti & Phideaux 2nd
#12 Lois & Perfect 3rd

that's all I know.


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Paula Richard said:


> #4 Joe & Tess won
> #10 Patti & Phideaux 2nd
> #12 Lois & Perfect 3rd
> 
> that's all I know.


Does anyone have the Open callbacks and the location of tomorrows Derby??
Congratulations to all that finished the Qual!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Malcolm said:


> Does anyone have the Open callbacks and the location of tomorrows Derby??
> Congratulations to all that finished the Qual!


open, 1,2,4,6,7,8,11,13, 15,17,27,29,30,33,34,35,37,38,40, 41,43, 46-50

don't know where Derby will be.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks Andy & Paula!! Congrats to Joe & the Missus on Tess' win!! 

Good luck to everyone!!

M


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Go Lois and Ella in the Open and Edge in the Derby!!!!......wish I didn't have to miss this trial!!


----------



## Pleasantpine (Jan 22, 2005)

Any news from the Derby ??


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Pleasantpine said:


> Any news from the Derby ??


Two series today. Will finish tomorrow.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone have the placements from the open?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm looking for amateur callbacks.

Paula - I saw someone post on FB that Barb and Ten won the open.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> I'm looking for amateur callbacks.
> 
> Paula - I saw someone post on FB that Barb and Ten won the open.


thanks Andy.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations, Barb!  Have a GREAT ride to VT...

..and NRC, too! 

Well done, seems all it takes is one successful stake in one trial....kill two birds ..with one stone..LOL 

Awesome..


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you have the call back results for the Derby?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb, and TEN!

rita


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Amateur callbacks? Thanks! 

Maybe the rest of the Open placements, too


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

*Derby placements*



Kurt Opel said:


> Do you have the call back results for the Derby?


1st place Tar#1 Patti Roberts
2nd place Geyser #12 Dan Young (Kenny Pup)
3rd Place Poncho #15 Malcolm Haith (Kenny Pup)
4th Place Tucker #6 Dave VanRyn/Buck Shope ( Kenny Pup).
RJ Will #8 Susan Lindberg


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Malcolm said:


> 1st place Tar#1 Patti Roberts
> 2nd place Geyser #12 Dan Young (Kenny Pup)
> 3rd Place Poncho #15 Malcolm Haith (Kenny Pup)
> 4th Place Tucker #6 Dave VanRyn/Buck Shope ( Kenny Pup).
> RJ Will #8 Susan Lindberg


wow, those Kenny pups are smokin'. Thanks Malcolm for your reply.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thanks so much Judy and Rita! Judy you know how I love your company and Maine is so beautiful. 

Thanks to all at the Maine Retriever Club. You'll run a well organized trial. Of course, special thanks to the Moshers, especially chairman Mark. The hospitality is always top notch! And Dave Mosher for his neat demonstration 

Thanks to the Open judges Charlie Hayden and Tim Mueller for their super nice challenging tests and well placed birds.... especially the first series. I was glued to watching the dogs run. ... you can't say that at every trial.

Congrats to all !

Barb and Ten


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you Malcolm.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Great to see the success of the Kenny pups!!! Soon to be out there...Ella Pups....Kenny 1/2 sister!!

Congrats everyone.....Barb and Ten....Malcolm in the Derby....I wish my schedule allowed me to be there!!


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Chris Videtto said:


> Great to see the success of the Kenny pups!!! Soon to be out there...Ella Pups....Kenny 1/2 sister!!
> 
> Congrats everyone.....Barb and Ten....Malcolm in the Derby....I wish my schedule allowed me to be there!!


Thanks Chris.

Who are you going to breed to???


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Who are "Kenny pups"? Got to be one good sire!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

2tall said:


> Who are "Kenny pups"? Got to be one good sire!!


FC Swift Rivers No Problems aka Kenny. Owned by Buck Shope & Tara Yohan. Trained by Ed Forry.He's young and I doubt he's been bred much-yet. 

M


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

He is on my short list to breed to Emma this summer! I haven't seen him run but heard good things and have been looking at him hard.


2tall said:


> Who are "Kenny pups"? Got to be one good sire!!


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

He seems to be passing his talents to the next generation. All the pups are from different litters.
I think there are 6 different pups running Derbies.
Great to see pups going to working homes.


----------

